# Murphy bed



## beanie (Feb 25, 2009)

The owner finished it darker than I would have liked but it is hers.


----------



## Skinnygoomba (May 1, 2009)

quite spectacular! That's an awesome bed!


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

Impressive. I agree the stain is a bit dark, but still looks damn nice.


----------



## red (Sep 30, 2008)

Very cool!

Red


----------



## layna (May 13, 2009)

I think it's wonderful dark color and all!


----------



## txstarkey (May 13, 2009)

*Just a quick question, please*

Did you purchase the pivot mechanism, or did you hand-craft one?
If purchased was it expensive? Hard to install? I was think of building a murphy bed for my guest room. Your front design is awesome! Best I have seen. Thanks for listening.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

yeah, I have to agree w/ you that the overly dark finish is very unfortunate, but it's too late now, sad to say. Still, damn nice false front design.


----------



## beanie (Feb 25, 2009)

txstarkey said:


> Did you purchase the pivot mechanism, or did you hand-craft one?
> If purchased was it expensive? Hard to install? I was think of building a murphy bed for my guest room. Your front design is awesome! Best I have seen. Thanks for listening.


I got it from Rockler for almost 300 bucks.It was very simple to build and install. My only complaint would be that the legs don't lock open. If you are not carefull the legs can fold under the bed causing it to fall.


----------

